# FInally got her home!



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

IT's HERE!!!!!! WOOOOOOO


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Grizzly....she's indeed a beauty.
Looking forward to some action pics...muddy tires scratches on bucket.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Thomas said:


> Congrats Grizzly....she's indeed a beauty.
> Looking forward to some action pics...muddy tires scratches on bucket.


haha tires are already muddy LOL it's so muddy from rain/snow. 

even made a point to get some mud/dirt in the bucket just to get it dirty lol

I'm super excited, this is the first vehicle that I have ever gotten brand new. So i'm excited to be able to keep up with the maintenance from Day 1 instead of dealing with the bad habits of others...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's sorta like havin' an extra Christmas,eh,Grizzly ???
Beautiful tractor !!


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

The little one has been wanting to see this all day


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,Griz,....I think you just lost your tractor !!:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Look at the SMILE on that little fella's face!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"I think you just lost your tractor !!
Look at the SMILE on that little fella's face!"
...........................................................
By the looks of young lad leg stretch 4 years Griz will be sharing seat time.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Thomas said:


> "I think you just lost your tractor !!
> Look at the SMILE on that little fella's face!"
> ...........................................................
> By the looks of young lad leg stretch 4 years Griz will be sharing seat time.


he is 3 now 4 in august.

The open deck on the branson helps alot he can ride directly between my legs. I took him for a ride yesterday and we scooped some dirt for the drive. He was like "wow...that was a lot of dirt!"


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's making memories to cherish for years to come.


----------

